# Retour vers OS X 10.7



## quebec973 (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je suis sur une version 10.8 et j'aimerai savoir comment faire pour repasser à 10.7.

J'ai des jeux qui ne sont pas compatibles.

Cordialement


----------



## Sly54 (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'il faut que tu formates ta machine pour effacer la partition recovery de ML.
Puis réinstall de Lion&#8230; à partir de la clef USB que tu t'étais précédemment créée ??




Edit.
Un long fil ici en parle&#8230;


----------

